# If anyone relates to my symptoms, please help! I feel as if I am going insane!



## Aniket (Jun 21, 2016)

For the past one month I have been experiencing the following worsening symptoms-

1) I dont feel that the surroundings and the people around me are real. When I am talking to someone, I feel disconnected from them, and I feel as if I am not talking to them. People seem almost strange and alien to me, and I find that I am looking at them in surprise. These feelings cause a scary and sinking feeling in my chest. I am really scared that I am going insane.

2) When I am at a particular place, I dont feel as if I am really there. I feel as if I am at some other place. I have to constantly remind myself of what the reality is- i.e. I am at this place and not some other place. If I have a mental image of another place, then I start getting the feeling that I am at that place, and I have to constantly remind myself that I am at the place where I am.

3) I have completely lost my sense of time. I have to remind myself of what the time is.

4) This sense of detachment/derealisation is also playing havoc on my understanding of concepts and things I used to take for granted. In other words, chatting with someone on facebook, phone or in person, is the same feeling. Therefore I have to constantly remind myself, that I am talking to someone on phone and not in person. This is incredibly scary and I almost feel as if I am losing my grip on reality day by day.

5) When I watch a movie or a video, I have to constantly remind myself of reality- that the characters in the movie are just characters, that this movie was released long ago, that the actors playing in the movie have since grown old. In other words, the distinction between watching a movie, meeting someone in person, talking to someone on phone is reducing and gives essentially the same feeling.

6) I constantly feel as if I am on autopilot. I carry conversations with people, but feel far away. I feel as if I am not in control of my actions. I feel as if I am in a haze or a trance.

Is this depersonalisation/derealisation or something worse? It would be such a relief if someone were to tell me that they experienced all these symptoms and didnt go insane. Ironically, this began a month ago, due to my intense fear and stress about going insane. It seems like self fulfilling prophecy now. If someone relates to my symptoms, and they still have their sanity, please respond.


----------



## Eirins (Jun 8, 2016)

I can relate to 1, 2 and definitely 3. I need to check the clock many times before i "understand" what time it is. It sounds like dp/dr to me  most likely you will get better soon!!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

DP for sure!


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I can relate to all of the above.


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

1 million percent dp. It's funny as I am reading your post I feel as if I used to have those exact fears... but they went away over time.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Mandaaa101 said:


> 1 million percent dp. It's funny as I am reading your post I feel as if I used to have those exact fears... but they went away over time.


Yup, same here. Sounds like me during my first month.

OP. things will get better, hang in there. Only being a month in is a really rough time, I know. It's the nature of DP to make you think that you have something worse. If it makes you feel better get a blood test / physical to make sure nothing is physically wrong with you. And seeing a therapist helps a lot also. Just hang in there and try to stay as calm as possible for most of the day to allow your brain to heal itself. Try to be as healthy as possible and get some good sleep.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

same here


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

Its like me, when I look à american movie translate in French. I say to myself " this is not her real voice, this is the voice of french actor " im totally crazy.


----------



## BanterDPD (Sep 21, 2016)

Ditto ......sounds like textbook DP


----------



## Yourimotte (Oct 5, 2016)

The only fact that you think you are crazy, means that you aren't! I had the same like you (thinking about other places while you are in a specific place... this is one of the weirdest feeling and anxiety that i haad when i was dped) but it went away and when i think about that again it doesn't scare me.anymore you have to listen to your açxieties and weird feeling. Do not think about them as 'wtf is this, i am going crazy', just listen to your anxiety and it will go away !


----------



## Thursday (Nov 6, 2016)

I can relate to everything you've mentioned and it's terrifying, I feel like I'm going insane and living in my head. Last night I had a sort of mental breakdown (just posted about it) but I feel like that was the worst of it. I've just found this site and it's so much more helpful than medical descriptions of DP/DR. But even though it doesn't feel it we're both okay and we'll get better. It's okay, you're not alone


----------

